
Tannenbaum's “Distributed Systems” 3rd edition (2017) free download from authors - nautical
https://www.distributed-systems.net/index.php/books/distributed-systems-3rd-edition-2017/
======
inetsee
From the author:

"An update of contact forms unexpectedly disabled the recaptcha causing havoc.
As a result, the site is suffering from a massive number of requests for
books. Until I have managed to fix that, no copies can be downloaded. I
apologize for the inconvenience."

Doesn't give any indication on when the problem might be fixed.

~~~
nhylated
Thanks for posting this. This message isn't anywhere on the webpage and I was
confused as to why I wan't seeing a form to input my details in.

------
zng
Hmm, it doesn't seem like the site clearly explains the process how to acquire
the PDF version of the book.

Re: [https://www.distributed-
systems.net/index.php/books/distribu...](https://www.distributed-
systems.net/index.php/books/distributed-systems-3rd-edition-2017/ds3-sneak-
preview/)

Where may I fill in my e-mail address and to whom may I submit my request?

~~~
zng
Sorry, I should've read the other comment completely before writing :)

